# Chapman ML-7



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 19, 2012)

It is now happening, and not only that, but Keith Merrow is in on it, along with Fred Brum. The thread for suggesting specs for it is already 67 pages long on the Monkey Lord forums, and it seems this'll be interesting. It's already basically determined that it's gonna be a tele shape, so this should indeed be interesting.


----------



## Watty (Oct 19, 2012)

Mr. Burns sure seemed to think so.

Like if you get it? Or don't, who am I kidding with the caring.

On topic; it's cool that Rob took to youtube and made something for himself.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 19, 2012)

ML-7 ideas | Rob Chapman Forum

Link to the thread.


----------



## Arnolox (Oct 20, 2012)

Woo when I saw the unboxing of the new guitars I commented about the idea of a 7 string. Can't wait to hear them >


----------



## Loomer (Oct 20, 2012)

I approve of this. Really hoping for an Ash body, since I definitely think there is a void in the market for that.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 20, 2012)

I know I'm all for an ash body - I love my H207


----------



## IRequirezANewHOST (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh man can't wait  ! after the new batch of ML1s and 2s i really want to see what they cook up for the ML7


----------



## Sam MJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Good swamp ash is hard to come by scince hurricane Katrina so it would probably be best not to use ash.

Personally I'd like it to be Sapele


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 20, 2012)

Loomer said:


> I approve of this. Really hoping for an Ash body, since I definitely think there is a void in the market for that.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 20, 2012)

There is ash that's not swamp ash... Just sayin'

I'd love an ash body


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 20, 2012)

Non swamp ash, ash is not a good thing, too heavy and trebly tone wise!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2012)

jeremyb said:


> Non swamp ash, ash is not a good thing, too heavy and trebly tone wise!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 20, 2012)

If anything, my Ash-bodied guitar could definitely stand to be more trebley, they pickups in it blow! And besides, on a guitar where you're going to have thick, low tuned strings, wouldn't you want it to have a bit more high-end, so the low notes are more defined?


----------



## Loomer (Oct 20, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


>



Well, seeing as that is the ONLY Ash-bodied production 7-string (to my knowledge) currently available to regular consumers, I can only thank you for substantiating my point.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 20, 2012)

Hooray, it looks like it's gonna be another 24-fret, dual humbucker superstrat! Fuck yeah, progress!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 20, 2012)

Actually people are leaning more towards the tele side. It seems it's gonna be either a 25.5 or 26.5, maple neck tele, with a H-H setup and a coil tap.


----------



## Miek (Oct 20, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> Hooray, it looks like it's gonna be another 24-fret, dual humbucker superstrat! Fuck yeah, progress!



what would you consider progress


----------



## Scrubface05 (Oct 20, 2012)

Miek said:


> what would you consider progress



I guess he wants a 32" scaled les paul with a triple cutout and a steel fretboard.


----------



## MFB (Oct 20, 2012)

Scrubface05 said:


> I guess he wants a 32" scaled les paul with a triple cutout and a steel fretboard.



I'd be down for playing some ambient shit on that with a Sustainer and e-bow


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 20, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Well, seeing as that is the ONLY Ash-bodied production 7-string (to my knowledge) currently available to regular consumers, I can only thank you for substantiating my point.



http://www.rondomusic.net/photos/electric/tc725mnnatash1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/enthauptet/gits/H207/blanket1.jpg

EDIT, I'll just link those, since they are obnoxiously large images.

I was actually substantiating your point, seeing as the Loomis I had was one of the best sounding and playing Lead Guitars I had ever laid hands on. Didn't like it much for Rhythms for the obvious tonal differences to a dark sounding Mahogany body. 

But agreed, Ash needs some more representation, it's a phenomenal tone wood and can churn out some amazing tones. Hopefully everything goes according to plan with this Tele 7 string.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 21, 2012)

Scrubface05 said:


> I guess he wants a 32" scaled les paul with a triple cutout and a steel fretboard.



The complete opposite 

I'd love to see their ML-1 as a 7-string, it's their most popular model and it would actually fill a gap in the 7-string world, as opposed to making something virtually the same as what all the other companies are already offering. Name a production 7-string like the ML-1, with HSS pickups, 22 frets and a non-locking trem? And then think about how many 6-strings have that configuration... that amount is huge. It's clearly a popular configuration, possibly THE most popular, yet it's unheard of for 7-strings.

Ah well, if the majority wants more of the same thing then who am I to argue.


----------



## dean_fry (Oct 21, 2012)

hmm true an HSS 7-String would be awesome. still I'm all in for the tele shape! and 24frets are handy sometimes


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Nov 5, 2012)

Man a production Tele-shape 7 would be awesome. Not this time though


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 5, 2012)

The Tele is ahead in the votes so far, so it's likely to happen, but I've seen many a turn-around in these polls. Also, to clarify, I have no current involvement with this project, as Rob opted to have Keith doing the work there instead as I found out via the forums. He was apparently afraid of some potential trouble pertaining my endorsement with Jaden Rose Guitars (which doesn't really happen, to be fair to Jaden) - irrelevant, anyway.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Nov 5, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> The Tele is ahead in the votes so far, so it's likely to happen, but I've seen many a turn-around in these polls.



Åh, I read the poll results wrong! Well cool then, tele needs to hold the lead!


----------



## will_shred (Nov 5, 2012)

I think a Tele could be really cool or really awful. I think the Garza sig is pretty cool, but i'd much rather have had a super strat...


----------



## sear (Nov 5, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> I'd love to see their ML-1 as a 7-string, it's their most popular model and it would actually fill a gap in the 7-string world, as opposed to making something virtually the same as what all the other companies are already offering. Name a production 7-string like the ML-1, with HSS pickups, 22 frets and a non-locking trem? And then think about how many 6-strings have that configuration... that amount is huge. It's clearly a popular configuration, possibly THE most popular, yet it's unheard of for 7-strings.
> 
> Ah well, if the majority wants more of the same thing then who am I to argue.


I'm actually surprised we don't have more jazz-oriented 7-strings. Jazz players are probably the second most likely to pick them up next to metal players, yet there are almost no options for it. I realize that Chappers is hardly the guy to make a jazz box given his influences/style/target market, but if he wants to be different from the rest of the guys on the market, making a semi-hollow or hollow 7-string, or maybe something along the lines of a Godin design, could really appeal to them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

Wasn't sure which thread to bump, so I'll just do this one.



> Hi guys, Chapman Guitars will be at The NAMM Show at stand 1372 - come and say hi to myself, Rabea and Matt.
> 
> If you live near a retailer who may be interested in taking us on, then please tell them to check us out.
> 
> ...


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 8, 2014)

It is about time! I was going to wait and get the ML-7 as my first 7 string, but it took to long to come out. Im excited to see what the strat style looks like being that I voted on it!!


----------



## Majkel (Jan 8, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> It is about time! I was going to wait and get the ML-7 as my first 7 string, but it took to long to come out.



Yeah, it's a shame it took so long between the buzz of the votes and virtually any mention of the model since then. Lost interest/patience and bought another guitar instead.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 8, 2014)

I found out about the ML-7s after I purchased my first 7, but I could always use another. I can't wait to see the completed tele.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 8, 2014)

Its been so long since I heard any mention of this, I figured it just got scrapped.


----------



## Baggles (Jan 8, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Its been so long since I heard any mention of this, I figured it just got scrapped.



Rob uploaded this on the Chapman Guitars Facebook yesternight.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 8, 2014)

Baggles said:


> Rob uploaded this on the Chapman Guitars Facebook yesternight.



what a ....ing tease.


----------



## Watty (Jan 8, 2014)

I know it's supposed to be a cheaper guitar, but that inlay looks kind of poorly cut, even with the offset shape of the inner circles.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 8, 2014)

Watty said:


> I know it's supposed to be a cheaper guitar, but that inlay looks kind of poorly cut, even with the offset shape of the inner circles.



Didn't really notice how off the inner circles were until you mentioned it. Still, though, there doesn't seem to be noticeable filler like lots of other production guitars.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 9, 2014)

I forgot all about this. I thought they just killed the whole thing.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 9, 2014)

I was very excited about this when I first heard about it but it has taken too long, have they even gotten that base they were talking about out?


----------



## Vzmike (Jan 9, 2014)

Watty said:


> I know it's supposed to be a cheaper guitar, but that inlay looks kind of poorly cut, even with the offset shape of the inner circles.


True, but it is still a prototype. I own an ML-1 with the same inlay and it's design is spot-on. 

With that said I can't wait to see the final product of these....definitely will be my first 7 based on just how smooth and bang for the buck my ML1 is.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 9, 2014)

Watty said:


> I know it's supposed to be a cheaper guitar, but that inlay looks kind of poorly cut, even with the offset shape of the inner circles.



I think it looks a lot better than if it were "perfect", with perfect circles and perfectly even line width.


----------



## darren (Jan 9, 2014)

It's an infinity symbol with thick and thin strokes. Look closely at most typography. The inlay looks perfect to me.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with the inlay either. But it is indeed taking very long, hope Rob doesn't pull a "Majesty-ErnieBall-Tease-Fest" on us.


----------



## IbbyAddict (Jan 9, 2014)

cant wait for sound demo from chappers!


----------



## nikolix (Jan 9, 2014)

If they coulf provide with a set neck for 700-800 euros with hipshot nice tunners and decent pickups i would definitely give my money to him.
The ml-2 looks of very good quality and ml-1 is awarded with something i think.

Brum and Merrow are definitely the guys for it.


----------



## Edika (Jan 9, 2014)

The inlay seems fine to me too, see Darren's answer. Let's see the prototype first before we dissect the carcass .


----------



## Baggles (Jan 9, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> I was very excited about this when I first heard about it but it has taken too long, have they even gotten that *BASS* they were talking about out?



Last I heard the bass design is in the final stages. Information about it is only shared with the first 100 depositors.


----------



## sear (Jan 9, 2014)

donray1527 said:


> I forgot all about this. I thought they just killed the whole thing.


Creating a project like this takes a long time. There is tons of design work, prototyping, business details to work out, etc.


----------



## darren (Jan 9, 2014)

These things take time, guys. Especially working with an overseas company to make it a production model. 

If you look at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/15813-official-agile-erg-thread.html you'll see that it was nearly TWO YEARS from the time I came up with the initial concept to the delivery of the first run of instruments.


----------



## Friendroid (Jan 9, 2014)

I came across Rob Chapman when the ML-1 came out. Only then I started to discover his youtube endeavors and it amazes me in a very positive way what he's been doing with his life/dream.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes! This is pretty exciting, and yeah it took quite some time for the ML-1 to come out, it didn't feel like that long for most of you because that was his first instrument. But when the idea first came up on Youtube it took quite some time for it to hit shelves. And Rob is a super cool and transparent guy, he's probably seething at the chance to show us the entire product!


----------



## inaudio (Jan 11, 2014)

Apparently Chapman will be introducing 4 new models at NAMM. The two new sevens make an entrance ~5:30 :


----------



## Skullet (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm loving the hotrod more than the 7s . Looks amazing


----------



## JD27 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Hot Rod and the ML3 7 Tele are nice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

Not a fan of the ML-2, but the ML-1 hotrod and the 2 7's...


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jan 11, 2014)

The ML-3-7 will be mine.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm going to have to find someone in the UK to send these down to me. I really want to pick up the single pickup hot rod and the non tele 7 stringer. Sucks that they won't ship to South Africa...


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Jan 11, 2014)

The headstock design on the ML7 start is awesome ! Not really digging the overall aestethics nor the sound though


----------



## Charvel7string (Jan 11, 2014)

awesome guitar all id do is throw some duncans or bkp in it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

DeathPaupiette said:


> The headstock design on the ML7 start is awesome ! Not really digging the overall aestethics nor the sound though



I wouldn't be surprised if his Silverback amp wasn't designed for low-tuned brutality.


----------



## Crabface (Jan 11, 2014)

Overall quite promising imo.
I hate the Strat style ML-7, mainly because the natural finish with a mahogany top on chapman guitars is absolutely awful and makes them look cheep as .....
The ML3-7 and the hotrod look absolutely awesome though. Actually loving the natural finish on both of them and the specs look great.
Wasnt it voted that the top wood on the ml7 would be flamed maple though?

Also, im quite sure he mentioned that if there was enough demand he'd do a limited run with an evertune bridge. Nit sure if hes gonna go thiugh with that but if he does im gonna jump on that in an instant.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 11, 2014)

Haven't been following the progress but that ML3-7 looks good. Do we know the price point on these? Around ML3 price perhaps?


----------



## Skullet (Jan 11, 2014)

Rob should take "custom" orders like agile . Regardless i want that hotrod!


----------



## will_shred (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder what the price on the ML3-7 is going to be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

Isn't the ML-3 like $600 - $700? I predict $800 - $1000.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 12, 2014)

The ML7 looks like those low end Dean 7s.


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Jan 12, 2014)

fc3603 said:


> Do they have any Les paul shaped 7 string model available?


They don't mate, sorry. Maybe they'll make it in the future, but I doubt it.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't the ML-3 like $600 - $700? I predict $800 - $1000.



The ML3 has proper Seymour Duncan's in it, I think the 7's could be at the same price or lower.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 12, 2014)

This was just posted on Robs Facebook.

"Hi guys, exciting news update 

Hotrod's & ML-2 Classics are in stock at Andertons now, they will be online Monday - so you could have one (or several) at your door on Tuesday. The Hotrod retails for £499 ($640 USA) and the Classic for £549 ($730 USA).

The Hotrod & Classic both include the CG hard case, the ML-7 comes with the CG gig bag.

The ML-7 S & T will both come without the black back - they will be all natural. I'm going to run a poll to ask what colour stains would be popular - so that will be up to you! They will be ready to preorder from Andertons on Monday - we have only ordered a very small quantity since E.R is a new market for us.

I am happy to announce that due to Chapman's unique "direct from retailer" approach and our Youtube focused sales & marketing method the ML-7 will retail for £499 - Anywhere else in the world they will be £400 plus local sales tax (For example USA Price $640). 

Can't wait to see what you guys do with the Hotrod \m/

See you at NAMM

Rob"


----------



## stuglue (Jan 12, 2014)

I spoke to Rob a couple of months ago, the aim with these guitars is to keep them as competitively priced as possible. The guitars are made in Korea.
They will be a decent price, having played on a couple i can vouch for the quality


----------



## Gitte (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm digging the Tele! 
Just throw some Duncans in there and I'm set


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 12, 2014)

Man, that Hotrod is badass and the 7s, too.
Amazing hardware for the price.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh .... me sideways I love this.. The ML3-7 ended up essentially exactly how I wanted it, and the Hot Rod is literally the exact guitar I would order, if given total free reign.


----------



## danresn (Jan 12, 2014)

I love the T style seven string


----------



## Jakke (Jan 12, 2014)

I really like how Chappers is a tinkerer (I would like to think I am too), which leads him to find things that just work.

I very much like the blackback, shame that it won't be stock.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 12, 2014)

I think the models look pretty awesome, and I think there is a whole in the market for a Tele shaped 7. Also love the headstock on the ML-7. But I wish the ML-7 would not be mahogany, like Chappers said, keeping it natural on the back seems to fit the genre of 7 string players. In my opinion the same goes for picking a slightly brighter body wood like alder, ash or basswood. But you can't have everything!
Can't wait for a proper demo on a tighter amp so you can hear the pick-up qualities a bit better. It sounded a bit muddy in the video.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't the ML-3 like $600 - $700? I predict $800 - $1000.



I was thinking about one of these instead of the KM-7, However I don't think anything can top the KM-7 as a production guitar for 2014, at least in that price range.


----------



## dean_fry (Jan 13, 2014)

Chapman ML7-T 7 String Electric Guitar | Andertons

Introducing the Chapman ML7-T, designed collaboratively by Chapman Guitar fans under the supervision of 7 string supremo Keith Merrow! Chapman's first foray into the 7 String guitar market show all of the hallmarks of the Chapman brand: no filler, all killer, with a huge emphasis on tone!
Constructed from Swamp Ash and finished natural, in keeping with the 7 string communities love for a bare-bones raw style, the ML7-T has a rich sparkling tone, loads of bite and definition and a warm tight low end - the perfect tonal basic for filthy distortion! Meanwhile the set-thru neck has the feel and playability of a thru neck but without the huge expense that it adds to a guitar, so you get great upper fret access and feel!
The Custom Pro 7 Alnico passive humbuckers have all the dynamic range you could want with lightning fast attack and awesome sustain. 

Specs:
Swamp Ash Body 
All natural finish *(note photos currently show prototype with black back and sides) *
Set thru neck 
Hipshot hardware 
Chapman Custom Pro 7 Alnico Passive Humbuckers 
Neck depth at nut: 40mm 
Neck depth at 12th: 52.1mm 
Neck depth at 24th: 57.6 
Scale length: 26.5 Inches 
Includes gig bag







Chapman ML7-S 7 String Electric Guitar | Andertons






ML-7T looks promising for roughly 600 &#8364;


----------



## JD27 (Jan 13, 2014)

Really like the ML-7T, reverse headstocks are so awesome. Nice hardware selection, would probably change the pickups out though.


----------



## dean_fry (Jan 13, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Really like the ML-7T, reverse headstocks are so awesome. Nice hardware selection, would probably change the pickups out though.



Yeah, don't know how they sound, but MLs have always been a "customize it to death" guitar


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm really hoping for different finnishes in the future, natural finnishes like this just don't do it for me.
Seem like great guitars though espescially for the price!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dayviewer said:


> I'm really hoping for different finnishes in the future, natural finnishes like this just don't do it for me.
> Seem like great guitars though espescially for the price!



Not bad prices on the ML-7T. I would prefer the Black Satin or Cherry Satin like the ML-3s, but I guess they are trying to remind you it is Swamp Ash. They did the same thing with the ML-1 Swamp Ash Limited model.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 13, 2014)

I personally wish they would keep the black back and sides...I think they really set off the top, and the scooped cutaway looks good with the black showing as well.


----------



## Vzmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Holy mother of balls.....dat T-type.

As awesome as these look I'm hoping for some more finish options in the future....not feeling the natural tops.

However, add that and maybe a limited time free installation deal of any pickup purchase, and I'm effing sold.


----------



## Adrian87 (Jan 13, 2014)

dean_fry said:


> Chapman ML7-T 7 String Electric Guitar | Andertons
> 
> Introducing the Chapman ML7-T, designed collaboratively by Chapman Guitar fans under the supervision of 7 string supremo Keith Merrow! Chapman's first foray into the 7 String guitar market show all of the hallmarks of the Chapman brand: no filler, all killer, with a huge emphasis on tone!
> Constructed from Swamp Ash and finished natural, in keeping with the 7 string communities love for a bare-bones raw style, the ML7-T has a rich sparkling tone, loads of bite and definition and a warm tight low end - the perfect tonal basic for filthy distortion! Meanwhile the set-thru neck has the feel and playability of a thru neck but without the huge expense that it adds to a guitar, so you get great upper fret access and feel!
> ...




soooo nice!


----------



## Shannon (Jan 13, 2014)

Peeps picked the wrong headstock for the S model.
That T is awesome though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2014)

Shannon said:


> Peeps picked the wrong headstock for the S model.
> That T is awesome though.



Yup, only thing making it not perfect.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm, pity that it isn't 25.5...



Yes, yes, I know!


----------



## nikolix (Jan 14, 2014)

I go for Tele.
Its done.
Hope they come in nice color stains as sell. Not a big deal to do that for the same price.


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 14, 2014)

shanejohnson02 said:


> I personally wish they would keep the black back and sides...I think they really set off the top, and the scooped cutaway looks good with the black showing as well.



^I agree with this. Looks badass with the black popping that natural wood forward.

I suspect they will do similar finishes to the ML-1's and 2's if they are successful enough. A trans black Tele 7 would be pretty awesome.


----------



## thelastbaron (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd totally buy a 6-string version of that S model, btw. Or even better, a ML-1 with the H-H pickups and the Hipshot bridge. Anyone else?


----------



## underthecurve (Jan 15, 2014)

What do you guys think would be the best way of getting one of these in the colonies? I see Andertons ships to the states, but was curious if there were any local distributors.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 15, 2014)

underthecurve said:


> What do you guys think would be the best way of getting one of these in the colonies? I see Andertons ships to the states, but was curious if there were any local distributors.



I think Chappers has tried to find some, but I don't know if there are any yet..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2014)

Bump, and not sure where to post this, but here it goes.



> Exciting news! We've (Riff City Guitar) decided to bring on the world renown Chapman guitar line and will be the first store in the US to stock them. More info to come.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2014)

That is cool, be nice to try one without paying for shipping from UK.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Jan 30, 2014)

Chappers recently said that they are made by the same factory that makes ESP, he said this at NAMM 2014 on some dudes video that is on youtube, which just goes to show that they are very well built with the same type of care, I would not mind havin' one at all!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2014)

If they're made in Korea, then he probably means World Music, who makes all the Korean Schecters, LTD, and PRS SEs.


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 30, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they're made in Korea, then he probably means World Music, who makes all the Korean Schecters, LTD, and PRS SEs.



They are indeed made by World Music


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 30, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they're made in Korea, then he probably means World Music, who makes all the Korean Schecters, LTD, and PRS SEs.



In the TTK youtube video, Rob mentioned all 3 brands, ESP, Schecter & PRS, so it must be it yes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2014)

Well yeah, in that case they'll still be good. I just thought that Boogy meant the MiJ ESPs.


----------



## DredFul (Jan 30, 2014)

Shannon said:


> Peeps picked the wrong headstock for the S model.



I personally really dig that headstock! It's pointy but not too pointy. Kinda unique in my opinion. But maybe the ML-1 styled headstock could have been better. To keep the heritage going, you know?


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 30, 2014)

I actually really liked the headstock on the S model when I saw it in this video  I think both guitars are very appealing.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 30, 2014)

Set-neck swamp ash Tele 7 with an ebony board? Sold!


----------



## Rotatous (Feb 1, 2014)

^I think the black back on that 7 would actually be cooler than natural all the way around, it matches the headstock IMO


----------



## celticelk (Feb 1, 2014)

Rotatous said:


> ^I think the black back on that 7 would actually be cooler than natural all the way around, it matches the headstock IMO



Possibly, but given the number of other things that this guitar gets right for me, I'm not particularly minded to complain.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 1, 2014)

Those 7s are awesome! I really, really like that Tele. I'm bummed that he's not doing the black back, though - I normally don't like it, and I normally don't like black headstocks on natural guitars, but they kind of tie each other together and make it work. Still, that Tele will be mine.


----------



## MBMoreno (Feb 6, 2014)

With a mini recto the mahogany sounds reasonably good. You can notice the clarity at least.


----------



## Tjp (Jul 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell their opinions how good these are when compared to Schecter Blackjack C-7 or PRS SE custom 7?


----------

